

Invite HN: Tagxt.com Open Beta Weekend (HackerNews Only) - methochris

hi HN! it's probly way early to make this public but i'm going a little untraditional on this one.<p>check this out: http://www.tagxt.com/post/1
======
methochris
really? no feedback on this? what gives

